
New York's Strand bookshop begs to avoid official landmarking - camtarn
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2018/dec/05/new-yorks-strand-bookshop-begs-to-avoid-official-landmarking
======
gregorymichael
Choice quote from the NYT interview with Strand's owner: "The richest man in
America, who’s a direct competitor, has just been handed $3 billion in
subsidies. I’m not asking for money or a tax rebate. Just leave me alone."

------
nmstoker
What are the costs they imply landmark status will incur for them? Does it
place restrictions on how the building can be changed or must look?

~~~
gregorymichael
Affirmative. An example: our office is in a landmark building a few blocks
from Strand. Couple years ago there was a leak on the roof. While fixing, they
found absestos, which they we're required to remove. But, because we are a
landmark building, the facade had to be put back _exactly_ as it appeared
before the work. The construction took a year longer and was significantly
more expensive than would have been without landmark status.

